# I get a router table.



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

A router table leaps The Pacific Ocean to Nihon(Japan).
Magellan name The Pacific, but it is The Cruel to me.
A shipping costs more than $90 by Air-Mail Express.
Anyway, please help me when I can not understand HOW to do Rouer-Table-Working.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Benny

You miss the boat so to speak you should have got some books or CD's from Oak-Park at the same time BUT

You may want to send off for one or two more items below to help you get the hang of how to use the Oak-Park system or you can view some of it on your computer off the NET at http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com/

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RW-rwm-&product=DVD20409
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RW-Book-&product=B085
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RW-Book-
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RW--

Bj 





Benny LaBaw said:


> A router table leaps The Pacific Ocean to Nihon(Japan).
> Magellan name The Pacific, but it is The Cruel to me.
> A shipping costs more than $90 by Air-Mail Express.
> Anyway, please help me when I can not understand HOW to do Rouer-Table-Working.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Benny, I am going to Private Message you and assist you with some basic information. I will show you how to set up your table for different jobs. Perhaps working together we can find a good way to explain how to use a router table to other begining members.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you very much.

Bj san. Every time I thank you for usuful infoes. Yes, that is right. I should have bought them. But at that time, I used my head on(?) one thing, router-table.
I am beyond a stupid. (^_^)

Mike san. I thank you for your help. It must be a big help for me as a beginner. I will post about my tools I have. So I think I were glad if I could have got addvices what I must or should buy from you.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

*How to make SLOT*

I made(routed) slot. (please see image)
Is this a correct way ?
Please teach me a correct way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Benny

Yes and No,,, Putting in a slot can be done many,many ways but you must take care so you don't trap the bit, that's to say getting the bit stuck between the cut and the fence sometimes the stock will take off like a rocket... 

The way I do it is ,1st make the pass next to the fence then move the fence and make the next pass away from the fence this will give you a bit of room for the chips.  but always have the fence take the load and use it for the guide. (over size slot)
This when templates come in real handy...a little double sided carpet tape or small nails and do it free hand so to speak without using the fence at all .

Templates ▼
Bob and Rick's way is the best way, 4 sticks and a nail or two and you have the job done.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Benny, download these 2 videos on using the router by hand and in the table. They may not answer you question here but lots of good info.

Corey

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2007/02/26/podcast-13-router-table-tips-tricks-techniques/

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2006/12/14/video-podcast-6-router-fundamentals-tips-and-tricks/

Corey


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Bj san

Thank you for your lesson.
But I do not understand what you mean about "pass".
Do you mean like as a image ?

Sorry for my less knowledge about language and router-working.


About template
I know template is useful when I will make more than one.
But I usually will make one.
So please tell me a good way to make slot without template.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Corey san

Thank you for a useful information.
That makes me help very much.

I can not imagine that I have a chance to watch that kind of program made by Japanese.
America is very udvanced concerning to a beginner.
But now we have no borders.

A very bad point of program, I can not understand what he SAID.
Less that 10% I could, I wonder.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Benny, I take it you mean that the audio quality was ok, it was a language problem? I found the audio to be of very good quality and the camera work is good. If there was a language problem then the router table one probably didn't help a lot because he talks a lot during that and not as much demonstration. 

Bj's comments Benny with the word "pass" is referring to routing down one length of the cut. One pass with the router or one trip of the router the length of the cut. Does that help? 

Corey


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Corey san

Thank you. It did. I understood the meaning of "pass".

Audio quality is good. 
And my audio equipment is also good, I think, because... JBL.
But organs concerning to an ability of listening comprehension are not improvin yet.
It must be a bigger problem than that of a skill of router-working, I wonder.
But it is a big help for me.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Glad it helped Benny. By the way, I think your doing great here with the language barrier. I can't imagine if I was in the same position. Keep at it buddy. From the looks of your push block you made you will be just fine. In my opinion you did some very fine work on that! I take it you are going to be making some boxes or drawers? 

Corey


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Corey san
I wish I could.
Now I plan a drawer for a drill-bits which has some kind of joint by a router-work.(Perhapes.. strange expression)

But as an amateur, it is very difficulf to find a flat-wood-board in a DIY-shop.
And I have neither power-planer nor skill to use hand-planer.
Then now I think it is some kind of thoughtless starting of wood-work.  
But it is fun.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I suffer from the same problem Benny, no planer, no jointer and no skill with a hand plane so it is difficult to find good flat wood. I have a source now and it's great not to have to rely on Home Depot, Lowes or Menards. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's me thinking that where I live is the only place where good quality wood appears to be for the furniture factories only. I don't feel so envious of you guys now. It does however make me wonder how some of you can manage without a jointer and planer.
Have any of you noticed that Niki seems to have no difficulty obtaining what appears to be perfect Oak?, that does make me envious!


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Harry

In Poland, you through a stone, you hit an Oak tree...

Yes, I can get a lot of Oak without any problem but the customs in Poland are different...

I go to the village and ask "who has Domb (Oak in Polish) for sell" and they tell me "He has"..,

I go to "He" and we argue a little bit about the price and shake hands (He must say the last word).

Then, "He" organizes a small track to carry it to another villager that has an old 24" (600 mm) German planer/ thicknesser and he planes it to my thickness but only from two sides.

Then the guy with the planer organizes a track to bring it to my home.

Considering that 1 cubic Meter (1 cubic Yard) costs me $300~400, I have to add another $30 for the planing and shipment but it worse it, I don't have to buy planer (and I will never have one like his) and, think about all the dust that I'm "saving", and it's delivered to my garage.

But it's not perfect, usually, about 40% are going to "Babcha" (Grandmother) as fire-wood.

niki


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry, one of the reasons I do small projects like boxes and the like is because I have no jointer or planer. I have no use for 4/4 stock or anything like that. I buy dimensioned 1/2, 3/8 and 1/4 stock from a good source and always good and flat. I do plan on in the future to attempt to develop some hand plane skills. Rob Cossman has a DVD on box making and he planes his stock ( cut to size ) both the top and the sides with a shooting board. It's cool to watch him! Anyway, I manage and when I try a new source and get crap lumber I am done with them! As long as I live in this house.. and i have been here 25 years I doubt I will ever have a planer or jointer.. and most likely a bandsaw either  

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Price of timber*

Niki, I hope that you are not complaining that you are paying too much for timber. I have in front of me a 2001 catalogue and prices per cubic metre are:

Jarrah $AUS3680.00

Pine $AUS2135.00

Sheoak $AUS4300.00


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh no, I'm not complaining at all.

In Japan the prices are also very high. In Israel it was a little bit below the Japanese prices but what you have it Aussie it's ridiculous...

My God, I would select another hobby

In Poland you can get Pine almost for free, I made a shed and all the wood cost me some $30 (un-processed).

It's very interesting, if I buy the wood un-processed (not planed) it's very cheap but, if I want to buy it from the wood shops, already planed from 4 sides it's 4 times more and I know that planing costs (for me) some $30 for cubic Meter...

niki


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

*Home Depot*

Corey san
I got it. I understood what HD is.
Since I saw "HD" the first time in a post, I have been wondering what HD is.
Hard-Disc..., High-Definition...,Harley-Davidson...
Thank you. Now I know.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Good gosh! After seeing what Harry and Niki are paying for wood, I will never again complain about wood prices


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, you got that right Bob, but it's going to keep going up so I will continue to stock pile  

Corey


----------

